# Paint mare, critique please!



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Butt high, thin neck but I like how it connects to her head and shoulder, nice muscled hindquarters, good front legs.
Overall I really like the look of her, strong and able, but still elegant. 
Oh and her coloring is gorgeous 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you! She has a fair bit of thoroughbred in her, I think that's why she's much more refined than some of our stockier paints! And her neck should get better with conditioning, she hasn't been worked with much this year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

And I love her markings  do you see the poodle on her flank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure it's just the picture, but she looks a bit odd to me. Putting my hand over each half of her, she appears to be two different horses. ie. a lot more horse in the rear than up front. 

I'd really like to see this girl pictured four-square on a flat surface. 

Lizzie


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

She is standing at a slight angle, and the ground isn't flat either. I can take a new picture tomorrow, but I'll try to find a better picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't see butt-high; I see long, weak back/loin. Cute head and neck Shoulder is a bit upright for a stock horse so she probably has a more upward, round movement in the front. Her hip is nice. Can't tell about her legs much but they seem a bit off - would need better pictures to know for sure. 

She is cute overall. I would work her over ground poles, cavaletties, and/or on the trail to get her back built up, as well as lots and lots of backing up purposefully.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A horse in this position with the cameraman standing slightly to the rear and pointing the lens at the hip ALWAYS shows a lovely photo. In this photo, because of the camera angle and the alert attitude of the horse, she looks wonderful. I suspect that a proper set up would show a horse with a long back, weakish coupling and not nearly as nice a shoulder as you see here. 

There is a saying among photographers.. you can add 10 pounds or take 15 pounds off any human subject by carefully positioning of the subject to the film plane. Same with horses. 

New photos!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you take better photos? She is worth the better shots and you'd get better comments, too.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Goin to take more now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha, it the look she kept giving me was ridiculous. She thought I was crazy for making her stand there and walking around her in circles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I still like her hip and rear quarter. I think she might toe out a little though, in the rear. I'm fairly sure she toes in, in the front and seems to stand very close (narrow) in front.

Her very thin and somewhat weak neck, makes her head look overly large. Her neck also ties in pretty high. She's slightly long and tucked-up, which gives her a bit of a weak loin. 

She looks like a kind sort of a girl and in pretty good condition. What do you normally do with her? If you intend to breed, has she been tested for LWO? I'm not a huge fan of frame, but admit she is perfectly marked for one.

Lizzie


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you! She wintered fairly well, and I think once she gets rode again daily (will be in about a week and a half when I'm there everyday) she will bulk up in neck and topline. She's only green broke but I've had in her a parade and in a couple gymkhana playdays, she's actually up for sale this summer, but if we were to keep her shed be used for pleasure an possibly barrels as she matures more. We don't plan to breed her, but if we did she would most definitely be tested, as she is out of two frame overo's that look almost identical to her. I don't doubt that she could be a carrier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks like she could use more weight. Her neck is to thin, and her head looking at it by itself is a bit big. she does have pretty markings. get her to round her back and neck and she will look nice under a saddle.


----------

